# Ruger SR-9 recall



## Grenadier (May 18, 2008)

Ruger's Glock clone, the SR9, seems to have stumbled out of the gate.  

http://www.ruger-firearms.com/SR9Recall/

In case if you have one of the affected ones,



> *RUGER® SR9® PRODUCT SAFETY WARNING AND RECALL NOTICE
> DO NOT USE YOUR RUGER SR9 PISTOL*
> 
> We have determined that some Ruger SR9 pistols manufactured between October 2007 and April 2008 can, under certain conditions, fire if dropped with their manual safeties in the "off" or "fire" position. The pistols will not fire if the manual safety is in the "on" or "safe" position.
> ...


 
Details on shipping, etc., are all on the page.


----------



## KenpoTex (May 19, 2008)

"Glock: often imitated, never equalled"


----------

